# NTFS on Linux: New driverset works on WRITES too!



## Alec§taar (Jul 15, 2006)

See subject-line/title above, & url below:

http://www.linux-ntfs.org/



* Good news, I suppose, for Linux folks that "dualboot" up w/ Ms' OS' in the mix, too!

APK

P.S.=> More "in-depth" views on this (from folks FAR more into Linux than I am) are here @ SlashDot (the home of the Penguin online largely, lol, imo (you've GOTTA admit there is a HUGE "pro-linux/anti-windows" thing going on there)):

http://developers.slashdot.org/developers/06/07/15/1346250.shtml

Enjoy! apk


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 16, 2006)

Cool! So I don't need to use a FAT32 partition to share my files anymore? Good news.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 16, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> Cool! So I don't need to use a FAT32 partition to share my files anymore? Good news.



Yes, it is quite cool imo as well (though I no longer use Linux anymore here)...



* Writes to NTFS was never "right" before & messed up quite a lot, so you are probably 'dead-on right' about not having to partition a Fat32 there anymore...

APK

P.S.=> Jim, if you try it? Do let the others here know your results (myself included, because this sounds pretty damn good)... apk


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 16, 2006)

Probably won't try it for a while but I'll let you know how it goes if I do.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 16, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> Probably won't try it for a while but I'll let you know how it goes if I do.



Don't blame you, because iirc? Doing low-level alterations like this mean a "kernel rebuild/recompile" possibly, because of its "monolithic core" design in Linux.

(I never pulled that before so I don't know, I was just one of those folks that used Linux for kicks/experimentation/learning purposes a few times, briefly... every so many builds of it, if sufficient improvements occur on it? I give it a go!)



* You know, I don't know if you've seen the thread here about the 2.6.17 build of it, but it too has some pretty cool performance-related improvements... 

(Some 'FYI')

APK


----------

